# Smucker conditioning rolls



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

They've been brought up before here but thought I'd post a pic in case anyone was curious. They were delivered yesterday. Now the fun part...

These are very similar to what they install in the Super Conditioner.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

You know I have thought of building a set of rolls like that before. Just work with the old machine shop I used to work at.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

That's the meanest set of rolls I've ever seen!


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

<<These are very similar to what they install in the Super Conditioner.>>

Are they made out of steel?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Trillium Farm said:


> <<These are very similar to what they install in the Super Conditioner.>>
> 
> Are they made out of steel?


Yes.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I had a super conditioner, but was just to small to keep up with the mowers. I liked the way they conditioned. I have thought of putting a set in one of my mowers. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Have they been put on a balancer to check them out?


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

You have to be a good persuader like Hi-Tech to buy the rolls by themselves. (Think persuading a tedder into a car. ) Normally they insist on installing at their shop.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> Have they been put on a balancer to check them out?


They say they balance them though I don't know how they go about it. I know they test run them.



discbinedr said:


> You have to be a good persuader like Hi-Tech to buy the rolls by themselves. (Think persuading a tedder into a car. ) Normally they insist on installing at their shop.


Between the fact that I installed a set before the current in-house policy and that paying two trips hauling to move a cumbersome 12' machine back and forth to Lancaster would be cost prohibitive enough for me to not do business with them, I made a strong argument


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I thought the super conditioner was just rubber - did you mean the macerator?

Rodney


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Rodney R said:


> I thought the super conditioner was just rubber - did you mean the macerator?
> 
> Rodney


I missed a word. Smuckers call theirs the "Super Crimp Conditioner" or Super Crimper.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I would really like to try steel rolls some day. All my mowers have the flails.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Reminds me of a JD crimper we had when I was a young kid . We would run it after haybine to get the juice out of sudan grass. That should also soften the hay .


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What are they going on?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

What kind of hay will you put through those rolls? They look kinda nasty for alfalfa. They remind me of the rolls that Owattona (OMC) used in their conditioners.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> What are they going on?


Vicon KMR3800, replacing the lousy factory option.



Gearclash said:


> What kind of hay will you put through those rolls? They look kinda nasty for alfalfa. They remind me of the rolls that Owattona (OMC) used in their conditioners.


Grass. All grass.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Aaron, I would be interested in seeing pics of your grasses after conditioning with your new rollers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> Nathan, I would be interested in seeing pics of your grasses after conditioning with your new rollers.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Will do.

Nathan


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm just gonna go ahead and say it

"With a name like Smuckers......."


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Will do.
> 
> Nathan


Pardon my mental lapse Nathan....definitely unintentional. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It's finally finished. I got the last of the curtains and sheet metal on this afternoon. And promptly went to the field. Nothing like waiting until the last minute, though much of that wasn't my fault. There are a few tiny weld lumps preventing me from lowering the top roll the last half turn of adjustment that I'd like to. I'll be able to give a better report after I get that done but today I just wanted to mow. Now I'm back out to make some very last minute tedder adjustments..


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

That is a fine looking hay field or meadow....Some pics of the crimped hay would be nice.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I pulled this stem randomly out of the swath. I bunched it up to accentuate the kinks/breaks but this is what it looks like. Joints about every inch. Obviously that stem had to have gone about straight through. Anything that goes through on an angle will be crimped with wider spacing.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

That looks awesome Timmons. Was Smucker alright to deal with? Fair price? I never got rolls from them made up, but I know a buddy of mine has smucker rolls installed in his pottinger 3-points mowers and loves it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Running Hesston with its steel crimping rolls side by side with New Holland and rubber rolls. We are finding a substantial difference in alfalfa in dry down favoring the steel rolls


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Headstone Rolls


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

If the rolls kept it from raining on that field this morning or if it was baled for DRY yesterday I am ordering a set.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

SVFHAY said:


> If the rolls kept it from raining on that field this morning or if it was baled for DRY yesterday I am ordering a set.


Ha. I only mowed a little. I had to try the mower in case there were bugs to work out. However, if I had mowed earlier Tuesday, I actually think there would have been a chance to bale it yesterday with preservative.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaCustomBaler said:


> That looks awesome Timmons. Was Smucker alright to deal with? Fair price? I never got rolls from them made up, but I know a buddy of mine has smucker rolls installed in his pottinger 3-points mowers and loves it.


They're friendly enough. I didn't have the greatest experience this time (they junked my old rolls when I very specifically asked to have my old ones back AND they made the bottom roll .5" too short) but I think it was just a bad run of luck. They were very accommodating and apologetic. They wanted to rectify things.

I think their price for the rolls is very reasonable. Not sure about the fairness of their price to install them as I'm not sure what it includes and what quality of bearings they use.

Overall, I expect that I'll be pleased.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> Running Hesston with its steel crimping rolls side by side with New Holland and rubber rolls. We are finding a substantial difference in alfalfa in dry down favoring the steel rolls


Are you mowing grasses or alfalfa or both?

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We did not cut any strait grass yet. Yesterday cut a mix alf/og mix very strong on grass and I am not sure we will get a good evaluation may need to wrap it due to very cool weather. .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> We did not cut any strait grass yet. Yesterday cut a mix alf/og mix very strong on grass and I am not sure we will get a good evaluation may need to wrap it due to very cool weather. .


Endrow, I would be very interested in seeing some pics of your conditioned crop with the steel rollers. Maybe next time you mow you could show us a few.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> Reminds me of a JD crimper we had when I was a young kid . We would run it after haybine to get the juice out of sudan grass. That should also soften the hay .


Yeah they got the juice out alright, but lordy did you cuss if the plugged and you had to get the knife out.


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> They've been brought up before here but thought I'd post a pic in case anyone was curious. They were delivered yesterday. Now the fun part...
> 
> These are very similar to what they install in the Super Conditioner.


 Those look good do you remember what they charged to do them and what was the companys name if you dont mind if I ask?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

nhbaler282 said:


> Those look good do you remember what they charged to do them and what was the companys name if you dont mind if I ask?


Uhh, Smucker is the company  Smucker Welding.

I hate to give a price because as one of the old comments pointed out, one has to really sweet talk them to buy uninstalled rolls. They do have a few dealers, it may be easier to buy uninstalled from a dealer than from the parent company, I do not know.


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Uhh, Smucker is the company  Smucker Welding.
> 
> I hate to give a price because as one of the old comments pointed out, one has to really sweet talk them to buy uninstalled rolls. They do have a few dealers, it may be easier to buy uninstalled from a dealer than from the parent company, I do not know.


Thanks for the info I'm going to see what I can find out


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

nhbaler282 said:


> Thanks for the info I'm going to see what I can find out


Maybe you could get hooked up as a dealer. 
717-687-0772


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Nathan, what's your long term review of these rollers? Pretty sure they would be too aggressive on my alfalfa, but it would be nice to reduce drying time via conditioning if possible.


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Maybe you could get hooked up as a dealer.
> 717-6387-0772


That would be good but there isn't any other conditioners around here I am the only one who uses them every one else uses straight disc mowers they just haven't learned yet


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Maybe you could get hooked up as a dealer.
> 717-6387-0772


That would be good but there isn't any other conditioners around here I am the only one who uses them every one else uses straight disc mowers they just haven't learned yet


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Maybe you could get hooked up as a dealer.
> 717-6387-0772


That would be good but there isn't any other conditioners around here I am the only one who uses them every one else uses straight disc mowers they just haven't learned yet


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Nathan, what's your long term review of these rollers? Pretty sure they would be too aggressive on my alfalfa, but it would be nice to reduce drying time via conditioning if possible.


I would consider them a good replacement roll. I don't know that there is a gain really, but I'm happy with them. If I had been replacing rolls in a more desirable machine, I may have gone with a higher end replacement.


----------

